# Baghdad to Kabul



## Sandman (May 28, 2011)

I am in Dubai right now heading to Afghanistan. Nothing to report other than I am still alive!

Two weeks ago in the International Zone, seven whistles in the sky, seven rockets, seven explosions, and shrapnel outside my office door. I only had just enough time to get under my desk. It is not over here. It might not ever be over. Picked up a piece of shrapnel from one of the Katyusha rockets that hit inside and briefly considered keeping it as a souvenir. But then I thought, how do I describe any of this to anyone? And I threw away the piece of metal that could have killed me into a trash can and walked away.

See ya in another six months, fellas.


----------



## jpranch (May 28, 2011)

Take care and God bless.


----------



## RJJ (May 28, 2011)

Ditto! JP: be safe!


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2011)

Continue keeping the head down sandman, come back in six months safe and sound. God bless you, and all your fellow troops that are out there that have volunteered to try to keep the world safe.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 28, 2011)

Yes Sandman stay safe!


----------



## Alias (May 28, 2011)

Thank you and stay safe.


----------



## TJacobs (May 28, 2011)

God speed Sandman


----------



## rshuey (May 28, 2011)

Thank you and be well.


----------



## peach (May 29, 2011)

Be safe and keep in touch with us.  God speed!


----------



## Sandman (Jan 25, 2012)

Kabul to Dubai to Fiji to Texas to California to Virginia.

I am coming backto the USA. This isn't fun anymore.  I'm tired and cranky and want to buy expensive coffee, argue about politics and religion and buy a bunch of stuff I don't need. God Bless America!

Where is Uncle Bob, ConArb and Packsaddle? Are they all AWOL?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2012)

UB is awol but he still checks comes here to read, just not log in or post.  Conarb posts and visits regularly, Packsaddle had not posted in 7 months but visits regularly.

Get back safe!!!!


----------



## north star (Jan 25, 2012)

*= =*

Indeed, God PLEASE continue to bless America!......Come back safe " Sandman "!  

*= =*


----------



## jim baird (Jan 25, 2012)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2012)

Be safe and come back soon!!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome home.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I would have stopped in FIJI

Do you know Obama is still in charge??


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for your service Sandman.  God bless you and the others with which you serve.


----------



## conarb (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome home Sandman, although you'll find that the Greenies are running wild here.  Uncle Bob has disappeared, I've tried E-mailing and calling him for a month with no response, at this point I am concerned.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2012)

UB jumped ship back to the ICC BB when it came back up and running.  He is now unhappy with their BB and has been complaining publicly since Nov 2011.  I don't think any BB will ever meet his standards.


----------



## Alias (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandman -

Welcome back and thank you.  May you stay safe.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2012)

Hope you have/had a safe journey home Sandman! Thanks for your service.

I think about the service men and women that are over there every day, my son will be deploying in March/April.

 I dread the day, the place scares the crap out of me.

Glad you are out of there safe.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for your service to our country. Welcome home!

GPE


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 25, 2012)

Safe travel back Sandman still finger pointing here so you'll be right back into the swing of things soon.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 25, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I think about the service men and women that are over there every day, my son will be deploying in March/April.


Thank you and thank you to your son, fb.


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandman thank you.All of you that have family in harms thank you and God Bless you and your familys.


----------



## Sandman (Jan 26, 2012)

UB was always a little high maintenace anyway and he is probaby quite comfortable in a 10 x 60 single wide listening to old records somewhere on the plains of Oklahoma.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 26, 2012)

Sandman said:
			
		

> UB was always a little high maintenace anyway and he is probaby quite comfortable in a 10 x 60 single wide listening to old records somewhere on the plains of Oklahoma.


  I think he may have moved back to Texas.


----------



## pwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Sandman said:
			
		

> UB was always a little high maintenace anyway and he is probaby quite comfortable in a 10 x 60 single wide listening to old records somewhere on the plains of Oklahoma.


 sandman,

  thanks for your service and UB may come out of hiding and spank you for that observation! :mrgreen:


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 26, 2012)

Conarb is looking for him on "Code Professionals Forum," the sparsely populated spin-off UB started. Based on the Where's Uncle Bob thread, UB's been AWOL since first of the year despite e-mail and phone calls.

Sandman, thank you for the perspective (as I sit at my desk sipping my coffee realizing that as weighty as I may like to think my work is, I have little to be concerned about from the sheets of paper that only figuratively fly across my desk). Thank you again.


----------

